# Ati Radeon 7500 & 3d acceleration with kernel 2.6.x  ?

## renihs

hi 

i know there are tons of postings around ati drivers but none of them worked for me. i have a ibm t41 thinkpad, everything works except 3d accelleration (ati radeon 7500). i use kernel 2.6.x which is the main problem i guess (i cant emerge xfree-drm); i have drm support compiled in kernel. i always get the error "DRI extension missing on display 0:0", (i load the module in my XF86config). if anyone who has a radeon 7500 mobility and kernel 2.6.x could offer me some hints on what to do i would be very very happy  :Smile: . 

i ll happily add snips of my my error logs or from my config files if needed. 

glxgears shows around ~500 fps  :Sad: 

----------

## tredman2

Just this past week, I had to do an install on a Sony VAIO, with a Radeon 9200.  Considering that the 9200 and the 7500 are RADICALLY different beasts, I did something that, though seemingly innocuous at the time, proved to fix my problem.

You mentioned that you had the ATI drivers compiled into the kernel.  My problem was solved by compiling the drivers as modules instead.  If you have  media-gfx/ati-drivers merged (provides the OpenGL drivers for the radeon module, follow the instructions provided by the ati-drivers merge on using their config program instead of xf86config, the name of which escaped me at this moment) and DRI enabled in X, then X will automatically try to load the radeon driver when it starts.  As such, you shouldn't have to include the radeon module in your modules-autoload file.

Once you're in, run glxinfo and the second line or so should tell you whether or not DRI is active.

Tim

----------

## drakos7

Duplicate of many threads but look here:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=977599

----------

## renihs

hi, 

sorry for my late response, i had a couple of exams to take and bla,..

yes i tried all those howtos but i think my problem is elsewhere. meanwhile i tried with kernel 2.4.22-r7, .20-gaming kernel, 2.6.2 to 2.6.4 (currently using). i tried all possible combination (on 2.4 with xfree-drm, without, with dri kernel modules and without etc). same on 2.6.x, here is my log on the crash (2.6.4), if i set dri AND glx at the same time in the config. (using either one but not the other does work), 

To me this log looks fine, except the last lines...

:(

thx in advance, 

*snip*

This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.99.902 (4.4.0 RC 2)

Release Date: 18 December 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.22-gentoo-r7 i686 [ELF]

Current Operating System: Linux shade 2.6.4 #5 Thu Mar 18 01:37:56 CET 2004 i686

Build Date: 17 March 2004

Changelog Date: 19 December 2003

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

        (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

        (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Mar 22 22:22:10 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "layout1"

(**) |-->Screen "screen1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "monitor1"

(**) |   |-->Device "device1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "XkbRules" "xfree86"

(**) XKB: rules: "xfree86"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "de"

(**) XKB: layout: "de"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) FontPath set to "unix/:7100,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/CID,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/cyrillic,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi,/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi"

(==) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(**) Option "AllowMouseOpenFail"

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.7

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(++) using VT number 7

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 8086,3340 card 1014,0529 rev 03 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 8086,3341 card 0000,0000 rev 03 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1d:0: chip 8086,24c2 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1d:1: chip 8086,24c4 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:2: chip 8086,24c7 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1d:7: chip 8086,24cd card 1014,052e rev 01 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 8086,2448 card 0000,0000 rev 81 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:1f:0: chip 8086,24cc card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:1f:1: chip 8086,24ca card 1014,052d rev 01 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:3: chip 8086,24c3 card 1014,052d rev 01 class 0c,05,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:5: chip 8086,24c5 card 1014,0537 rev 01 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1f:6: chip 8086,24c6 card 1014,0524 rev 01 class 07,03,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 1002,4c57 card 1014,0530 rev 00 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 104c,ac46 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:00:1: chip 104c,ac46 card 0000,0000 rev 01 class 06,07,00 hdr 82

(II) PCI: 02:01:0: chip 8086,101e card 1014,0549 rev 03 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:02:0: chip 8086,1043 card 8086,2551 rev 04 class 02,80,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,7), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x000c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00003400 - 0x000034ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00003800 - 0x000038ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00003c00 - 0x00003cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0100000 - 0xc01fffff (0x100000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,8), BCTRL: 0x0004 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 2 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00004000 - 0x000040ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00004400 - 0x000044ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0x00004800 - 0x000048ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x00004c00 - 0x00004cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00005000 - 0x000050ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x00005400 - 0x000054ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00005800 - 0x000058ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00005c00 - 0x00005cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0x00006000 - 0x000060ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0x00006400 - 0x000064ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x00006800 - 0x000068ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00006c00 - 0x00006cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00007000 - 0x000070ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x00007400 - 0x000074ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00007800 - 0x000078ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00007c00 - 0x00007cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x000080ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00008400 - 0x000084ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00008800 - 0x000088ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00008c00 - 0x00008cff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xcfffffff (0xfe00000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xe8000000 - 0xefffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:31:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 3: bridge is at (2:0:0), (2,3,6), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) PCI-to-CardBus bridge:

(II) Bus 7: bridge is at (2:0:1), (2,7,10), BCTRL: 0x03c0 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) ATI Technologies Inc Radeon Mobility M7 LW [Radeon Mobility 7500] rev 0, Mem @ 0xe0000000/27, 0xc0100000/16, I/O @ 0x3000/8

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xdfffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0210000 - 0xc0210fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xc0210000 - 0xc0210fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [8] -1  0       0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [9] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [10] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xc0210000 - 0xc0210fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Module GLcore: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) LoadModule: "dri"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdri.a

(II) Module dri: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "drm"

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) Module drm: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DRI

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.a

(II) Module glx: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "GLcore"

(II) LoadModule: "GLcore"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libGLcore.a

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project & the After X-TT Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 2.1.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "drm"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) Module radeon: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 4.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "ati"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/ati_drv.o

(II) Module ati: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 6.5.5

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) ATI: ATI driver (version 6.5.5) for chipsets: ati, ativga

(II) R128: Driver for ATI Rage 128 chipsets:

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M3 LF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 MF (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Mobility M4 ML (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PA (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PB (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PC (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PD (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PE (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro GL PF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PG (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PH (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PI (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PJ (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PK (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PL (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PM (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PN (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PO (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PP (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PQ (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PR (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PS (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PT (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PU (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PV (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PW (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro VR PX (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 GL RE (PCI), ATI Rage 128 GL RF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 RG (AGP), ATI Rage 128 VR RK (PCI),

        ATI Rage 128 VR RL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SE (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SF (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SG (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SH (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SK (PCI/AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SL (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 4X SM (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 4X SN (PCI/AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TF (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TL (AGP), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TR (AGP),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TS (AGP?), ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TT (AGP?),

        ATI Rage 128 Pro ULTRA TU (AGP?)

(II) RADEON: Driver for ATI Radeon chipsets: ATI Radeon QD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon QE (AGP), ATI Radeon QF (AGP), ATI Radeon QG (AGP),

        ATI Radeon VE/7000 QY (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon VE/7000 QZ (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP),

        ATI Mobility FireGL 7800 M7 LX (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LY (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility M6 LZ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon IGP320 (A3) 4136, ATI Radeon IGP320M (U1) 4336,

        ATI Radeon IGP330/340/350 (A4) 4137,

        ATI Radeon IGP330M/340M/350M (U2) 4337,

        ATI Radeon 7000 IGP (A4+) 4237, ATI Radeon Mobility 7000 IGP 4437,

        ATI FireGL 8700/8800 QH (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 QL (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 QM (AGP), ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BB (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 8500 AIW BC (AGP), ATI Radeon 7500 QW (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 7500 QX (AGP/PCI), ATI Radeon 9000/PRO If (AGP/PCI),

        ATI Radeon 9000 Ig (AGP/PCI), ATI FireGL Mobility 9000 (M9) Ld (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lf (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9000 (M9) Lg (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9100 IGP (A5) 5834,

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9100 IGP (U3) 5835,

        ATI Radeon 9200PRO 5960 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200 5961 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9200 5962 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9200SE 5964 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C61 (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9200 (M9+) 5C63 (AGP), ATI Radeon 9500 AD (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9500 AE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600TX AF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Z1 AG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 Pro ND (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9700/9500Pro NE (AGP), ATI Radeon 9700 NF (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X1 NG (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600 AP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600SE AQ (AGP), ATI Radeon 9600XT AR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9600 AS (AGP), ATI FireGL T2 AT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL RV360 AV (AGP), ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NP (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NQ (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M11) NR (AGP),

        ATI Radeon Mobility 9600 (M10) NS (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M10) NT (AGP),

        ATI FireGL Mobility T2 (M11) NV (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800SE AH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 AI (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800 AJ (AGP),

        ATI FireGL X2 AK (AGP), ATI Radeon 9800PRO NH (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800 NI (AGP), ATI FireGL X2 NK (AGP),

        ATI Radeon 9800XT NJ (AGP)

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP) found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xc0210000 - 0xc0210fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

(II) Loading sub module "radeon"

(II) LoadModule: "radeon"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/radeon_drv.o

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xc0210000 - 0xc0210fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [13] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [14] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [15] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [16] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [17] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [31] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) RADEON(0): MMIO registers at 0xc0100000

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): vgaHWGetIOBase: hwp->IOBase is 0x03d0, hwp->PIOOffset is 0x0000

(II) RADEON(0): PCI bus 1 card 0 func 0

(**) RADEON(0): Depth 16, (--) framebuffer bpp 16

(II) RADEON(0): Pixel depth = 16 bits stored in 2 bytes (16 bpp pixmaps)

(==) RADEON(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(**) RADEON(0): Option "AGPMode" "2"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnableDepthMoves" "True"

(**) RADEON(0): Option "EnablePageFlip" "True"

(==) RADEON(0): RGB weight 565

(II) RADEON(0): Using 6 bits per RGB (8 bit DAC)

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): initializing int10

(II) RADEON(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(--) RADEON(0): Chipset: "ATI Radeon Mobility M7 LW (AGP)" (ChipID = 0x4c57)

(--) RADEON(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xe0000000

(--) RADEON(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kByte (64 bit DDR SDRAM)

(II) RADEON(0): AGP card detected

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Reloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) RADEON(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 2, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Non-DDC laptop panel detected

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 3, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) RADEON(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(II) RADEON(0): DDC Type: 4, Detected Type: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Displays Detected: Monitor1--Type 2, Monitor2--Type 0

(II) RADEON(0):

(II) RADEON(0): Primary Display == Type 2

(II) RADEON(0): Panel ID string: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Panel Size from BIOS: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): BIOS provided dividers will be used.

(==) RADEON(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) RADEON(0): Validating modes on Primary head ---------

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid DDC mode(s) found: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 1024x768

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 800x600

(II) RADEON(0): Valid mode using on-chip RMX: 640x480

(II) RADEON(0): Total number of valid FP mode(s) found: 3

(--) RADEON(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1040 1176 1344  768 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "800x600": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "800x600"   65.00  800 1040 1176 1344  600 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0): *Mode "640x480": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x480"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  480 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x350": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x350"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  350 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "640x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "640x400"   65.00  640 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "720x400": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "720x400"   65.00  720 1040 1176 1344  400 770 776 806

(**) RADEON(0):  Default mode "832x624": 65.0 MHz (scaled from 0.0 MHz), 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Modeline "832x624"   65.00  832 1040 1176 1344  624 770 776 806

(==) RADEON(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.7

(**) RADEON(0): Using AGP 2x mode

(II) RADEON(0): AGP Fast Write disabled by default

(**) RADEON(0): Enabling depth moves

(II) Loading sub module "shadowfb"

(II) LoadModule: "shadowfb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libshadowfb.a

(II) Module shadowfb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.99.902, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) RADEON(0): Page flipping enabled

(!!) RADEON(0): For information on using the multimedia capabilities

 of this adapter, please see http://gatos.sf.net.

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x0fffffff (0xff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xc0210000 - 0xc0210fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xc0200000 - 0xc020ffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xc0220000 - 0xc023ffff (0x20000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xc0000800 - 0xc00008ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xc0000c00 - 0xc0000dff (0x200) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0x10000000 - 0x100003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xc0000000 - 0xc00003ff (0x400) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xc0100000 - 0xc010ffff (0x10000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprU)

        [18] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [19] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprU)

        [20] 0  0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x00008000 - 0x0000803f (0x40) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x00002000 - 0x0000207f (0x80) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00002400 - 0x000024ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x000018c0 - 0x000018ff (0x40) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x00001c00 - 0x00001cff (0x100) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x00001880 - 0x0000189f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x00001860 - 0x0000186f (0x10) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x00001840 - 0x0000185f (0x20) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x00001820 - 0x0000183f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] -1 0       0x00001800 - 0x0000181f (0x20) IX[B]

        [33] -1 0       0x00003000 - 0x000030ff (0x100) IX[B](B)

        [34] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [35] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) RADEON(0): Write-combining range (0xe0000000,0x2000000)

Symbol gnu_dev_makedev from module /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libdrm.a is unresolved!

   *** If unresolved symbols were reported above, they might not

   *** be the reason for the server aborting.

Fatal server error:

Caught signal 4.  Server aborting

When reporting a problem related to a server crash, please send

the full server output, not just the last messages.

This can be found in the log file "/var/log/XFree86.0.log".

Please report problems to xfree86@xfree86.org

----------

## asubedi

I have radeon mobility 7500 and the 3d acceleration works with the modules in linux 2.6. I compiled the agpart support with Intel/blah... option. Then I selected drm in the kernel and I chose ati radeon. After the first bootup, I did opengl-update then viola! It started working.

HTH

----------

## klarnox

 *asubedi wrote:*   

> I have radeon mobility 7500 and the 3d acceleration works with the modules in linux 2.6. I compiled the agpart support with Intel/blah... option. Then I selected drm in the kernel and I chose ati radeon. After the first bootup, I did opengl-update then viola! It started working.
> 
> HTH

 

The same worked for me.  The key is to do the opengl-update xfree after you reboot with your new kernel.  I think many people forget that step.

----------

## renihs

hehe you missunderstand me, X crashes if i enable dri & glx...

i didnt forget opengl-update  :Smile: 

today i tried 2.6.4 with dri and without (kernel builtin) and of course agp with my chipset and with radeon and without etc  :Sad: 

however my problem is X cant startup (as showed in log) with glx & dri

thx in advance

----------

## klarnox

Could you post the relevant portions of your XF86Config?

Here are the relevant settings on my system with a Radeon 7500 Mobility...

Using a 2.6.X kernel you don't need to emerge xfree-drm, it won't work (in fact I would remove it if it's already installed).

In the kernel make sure you have selected:

  <*>/dev/agpgart (AGP Support)

  <*>  Intel 440LX/BX/GX, I8XX (or whatever your chipset is)

  <*>Direct Rendering Manager

  <*>ATI Radeon

In XF86Config:

Section "Module"

  Load "dri"

  Load "glx"

Section "Device"

  Identifier  "Mobility 7500"

  Driver      "radeon"

  Option      "AGPMode" "4"

  Option      "Accel"

  Option      "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

  Option      "EnablePageFlip" "yes"

  Option      "DDCMode" "yes"

  BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Then after reboot do opengl-update xfree

After that glx and dri should work (and X shouldn't crash).  If not you may want to try recompiling xfree.  I'm running xfree version 4.3.99.902-r2 which works quite well for me.

Hopefully this will help.

----------

## renihs

hi!

I tried drm with 2.4.x some time ago but unmerged it, anyhow I think I still  have some x-related drm stuff I think, dunno. Maybe this is also causing problems ?

I wouldnt mind to completely recompile x. at the moment I also use 4.3.99.902-r2, but i think it didnt compile but use binaries when i emerged, cant remember  :Smile: 

currently my device section looks like: (will try your settings)

Section "Device"

        Identifier  "device1"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "ATI Radeon"

        Option      "DPMS"

        Option      "AGPMode" "2"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "True"

        Option     "EnableDepthMoves" "True"

EndSection

I have agpart compiled in with intel 440lx/bx/gx... (in kernel)

dri with ati radeon (in kernel)

it does say on startup [drm] radeon 7500 bla bla initialised (kernel msg)

if I would like to cleanup xfree and recompile should I unmerge it first and then emerge again or simply emerge it again or downgrade or?...  :Smile: 

thx already

----------

## klarnox

Your XF86Config settings look fine.  Most of the stuff I have there just improves performance, but I figured I should list it for completeness.

Personally I would remove xfree completely (to make sure there's no garbage screwing things up).  Then I would emerge xfree and hopefully the fresh install will straighten things out for you.

----------

## renihs

hi!

thx for your fast response!

if I emerge unmerge xfree- that should remove it competely and leave nothing behind? 

I ll try that, hmm can I emerge the .99 xfree with compiling? (I think I passed the ebuild directly the last time I emerged xfree..99, not sure if it did compile anything (very fast install  :Smile: .

thx again already  :Smile: 

----------

## klarnox

I think you'll need to comment out the line in package.mask that refers to xfree 4.3.99 before you'll be able to install it, but once you've done that you should be able to do

```
ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~x86" emerge xfree
```

----------

## renihs

i finished recompiling, did run opengl-update and updated my xf86config with your settings, but exactly the same crash/log as already posted above. 

i have no glue of what i could/should try next...

btw, after i unmerged xfree, for example the directory /usr/X11R6/ ... remained (?), shouldnt that be removed? i dont know if i still have some artefacts left in the system  :Sad: 

(for example: error libdrm.a is unresolved remains...)

----------

## klarnox

I thought all that stuff should be removed, but maybe not.

I'm not sure what to suggest at this point.  I can't think of anything else to do to fix this.  X works if you don't enable glx and dri, right?

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *renihs wrote:*   

> hi 
> 
> i know there are tons of postings around ati drivers but none of them worked for me. i have a ibm t41 thinkpad, everything works except 3d accelleration (ati radeon 7500). i use kernel 2.6.x which is the main problem i guess (i cant emerge xfree-drm); i have drm support compiled in kernel. i always get the error "DRI extension missing on display 0:0", (i load the module in my XF86config). if anyone who has a radeon 7500 mobility and kernel 2.6.x could offer me some hints on what to do i would be very very happy :). 
> 
> i ll happily add snips of my my error logs or from my config files if needed. 
> ...

 

Well, I don't have a Radeon 7500 mobility but a "normal" 7500 with

dri/glx support working with kernel 2.6.5-rc1-mm1.

Here are the relevant facts about my setup (it took me weeks to get this card to work by the way because all of the postings concerning this issue didn't work for me either)

1) NO ati-drivers! Unmerge them, they can't help you with this card...

2) XFree86 4.3.99.902-r2

3) XF86Config:

```
Section "Module"

        Load    "ddc"

        Load    "GLcore"

        Load    "dbe"

        Load    "dri"

        Load    "glx"

        Load    "v4l"

        Load    "extmod"

        Load    "record"

        Load    "bitmap"

        Load    "freetype"

        Load    "speedo"

        Load    "type1"

        Load    "vbe"

        Load    "int10"

        Load    "fbdev"

EndSection

[...]

Section "Device"

        Option      "Accel"

        Option      "AGPMode" "4"

        Option      "AGPFastWrite" "yes"

        Option      "EnablePageFlip" "yes"

        Option      "DDCMode" "yes"

        Identifier  "Generic Video Card"

        Driver      "radeon"

        VendorName  "ATI"

        BoardName   "Radeon 7500LE"

```

4) Kernel config:

```
CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

```

5) glxinfo

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read

client glx vendor string: SGI

client glx version string: 1.2

client glx extensions:

[...]

```

----------

## klarnox

andyknownasabu, I'm curious, have you tried compiling the AGP and DRI options into the kernel rather than as modules?  I noticed a performance improvement when compiled in (small improvement).

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *klarnox wrote:*   

> andyknownasabu, I'm curious, have you tried compiling the AGP and DRI options into the kernel rather than as modules?  I noticed a performance improvement when compiled in (small improvement).

 

No, not yet, but I will try.

Could my posting help you or did you already find a solution?

----------

## klarnox

I'm not the one having the problem, but I'm out of ideas.  Maybe your posting will help renihs out.

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *klarnox wrote:*   

> I'm not the one having the problem, but I'm out of ideas.  Maybe your posting will help renihs out.

 

ups, I've misread with the names ;)

I tried running the card with compiled-in drivers instead of modules.

I don't know why, but now dri doesn't work any longer, X is complaining about missing agp support...

I'll just switch back now because I don't feel like doing debugging again for days...

UPDATE:

s***, even after switching back to the old kernel glx doesn't work anymore :( Only one kernel compile was in between... oh no...

UPDATE UPDATE:

Hmm, after a second recompile everything works fine again now...

The via_agp module was missing and agpgart apparently dependent on this... Errors concerning unheld locks involved...

But why the hell didn't the kernel config tell you that?

Perhaps, now I will try again to compile the whole stuff into the kernel ;) I will report...Last edited by andyknownasabu on Wed Mar 24, 2004 5:35 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## klarnox

Try

```
opengl-update xfree
```

That may take care of it for you.

----------

## renihs

hi

i tried all your kernel settings (i had the same but compile in, not as module) 

CONFIG_AGP=m

CONFIG_AGP_ATI=m

CONFIG_DRM=y

CONFIG_DRM_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON=m

CONFIG_FB_RADEON_I2C=y

but X keeps crashing, radeon module is loaded and i did run openg-update xfree, however no sucess  :Sad: . i think i ll have to wait but i am afraid that considering how hold this cards already is  :Smile:  hmmm

----------

## andyknownasabu

 *renihs wrote:*   

> hi
> 
> i tried all your kernel settings (i had the same but compile in, not as module) 
> 
> CONFIG_AGP=m
> ...

 

hmpf :(

I compared your XFree86.log with mine...

The following lines come next in my logfile, perhaps this can help you:

```
[...]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(WW) RADEON(0): Failed to set up write-combining range (0xc0000000,0x4000000)

(II) RADEON(0): Wrote: rd=12, fd=120, pd=1

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: open result is -1, (No such device)

drmOpenDevice: Open failed

drmOpenDevice: minor is 0

drmOpenDevice: node name is /dev/dri/card0

drmOpenDevice: open result is 5, (OK)

drmGetBusid returned ''

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] loaded kernel module for "radeon" driver

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] created "radeon" driver at busid "PCI:1:0:0"

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 8192 byte SAREA at 0xf9860000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] mapped SAREA 0xf9860000 to 0x44115000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] framebuffer handle = 0xc0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] added 1 reserved context for kernel

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Mode 0x1f000217 [AGP 0x1106/0x3099; Card 0x1002/0x5157]

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] 8192 kB allocated with handle 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring handle = 0xe0000000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring mapped at 0x4437f000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] ring read ptr handle = 0xe0101000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Ring read ptr mapped at 0x44480000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] vertex/indirect buffers handle = 0xe0102000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] Vertex/indirect buffers mapped at 0x44671000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART texture map handle = 0xe0302000

(II) RADEON(0): [agp] GART Texture map mapped at 0x44871000

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] register handle = 0xdfef0000

(II) RADEON(0): [dri] Visual configs initialized

(II) RADEON(0): CP in BM mode

(II) RADEON(0): Using 8 MB GART aperture

(II) RADEON(0): Using 1 MB for the ring buffer

(II) RADEON(0): Using 2 MB for vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): Using 5 MB for GART textures

(II) RADEON(0): Memory manager initialized to (0,0) (1280,8191)

(II) RADEON(0): Reserved area from (0,1024) to (1280,1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7165

(II) RADEON(0): Will use back buffer at offset 0xa00000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use depth buffer at offset 0xc80000

(II) RADEON(0): Will use 50176 kb for textures at offset 0xf00000

(II) RADEON(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Scanline Image Writes

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(II) RADEON(0): Acceleration enabled

(==) RADEON(0): Backing store disabled

(==) RADEON(0): Silken mouse enabled

(II) RADEON(0): Using hardware cursor (scanline 1026)

(II) RADEON(0): Largest offscreen area available: 1280 x 7158

(II) RADEON(0): v4l[/dev/video0]: using hw video scaling [YUY2].

(II) RADEON(0): X context handle = 0x00000001

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] installed DRM signal handler

(II) RADEON(0): [DRI] installation complete

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Added 32 65536 byte vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Mapped 32 vertex/indirect buffers

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] dma control initialized, using IRQ 16

(II) RADEON(0): [drm] Initialized kernel GART heap manager, 5111808

(II) RADEON(0): Direct rendering enabled

```

Did you recompile XFree (because of the libdrm error)?

What happens if you start the X-Server as root user?

----------

## renihs

hmm 

yes i recompiled X 3x so far (but i think i will unmerge it again, delete ALL /usr/X11/ and other stuff and emerge once more...)

in all my X recompilings i never got rid of this error.

since i am new to gentoo... am i doing something wrong with emerge unmerge xfree ? (because i think it doesnt delete libraries etc)

or should i just unmerge and delete manually? and then remerge again 

hmm i think i dont have a /dev/dri (which maybe only exists if i start X successfully?)

/dev ist there ofc  :Smile: 

i always started X as root

thx already  :Smile: 

----------

